# Social Category > South African Politics Forum >  Elections

## wynn

Or should that be 'Erections'

I enjoyed casting my 'Yes in Russian' vote yesterday, I had just joined what promised to be a two hour que when an official came up to me and said "If you are over 60 you can go to the front of the que!" so without further ado I jumped and in 5 minutes was back in my car on the way home.

----------


## IanF

I went at 2 and had a 15 minute wait because my surname starts with F and that was the only section with a queue and an idiot trying to draw lines on the voters roll.

----------


## wynn

Making your mark!

----------

desA (08-May-14)

----------


## Dave A

It was just a half hour in the queue for me. And pleasant enough - everyone was cheerful and relaxed.

 :Cool:

----------


## bjsteyn

10 minutes in and out. Was very impressed.  Who organizes / is in charge of the voting ?

----------


## Blurock

took exactly 5 minutes. 20 minutes from home & back! :Cool:

----------


## bjsteyn

Ok so IEC is in charge, gathered that much from the facebook debate on the 3rd Degree page. They found EFF and DA voting ballads that were dumped. The one guy chuned "it was fake" and the other guy chuned him "ur fathers condom was fake" LOL I pissed myself. Found this to be so amusing https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...ce=46&refid=17

----------


## Houses4Rent

I did not go as I am not allowed to vote - foreigner. However, in my country of birth we vote on a Sunday and there was never really any cue. 
My wife expected to take an hour and it took her slightly longer than that. The obvious bottleneck seems to be the finding and deleting of a name. So why did they not allocate more resources to that area? 3 instead of 2 would have increase the capabillitie dby 50% alrewady.
How about a scanner reading the barcode in the ID, Ping, done. Can do 5 plus in a minute I guess...

----------


## pmbguy

The election is open to interference . Hell a supervisor and one two guys can incinerate as much as they can load on a bakkie or truck with relative ease....I would be surprised if no fraud was committed, but the truth is that it would probably not matter as the malignant cANCer will fester for some time to come regardless. Happy for WP though...lucky people living in little europe!

----------


## desA

^ You too can move...   :Console:

----------


## pmbguy

Nah... they a bit too soft down there...I will retire there though once I am infirm

----------


## desA

The Poo Politics may appeal to the infirm...   :Drunk:

----------


## Blurock

So the election is now behind us. The majority of people are fed-up with the ANC, but they still voted for them!?? What does that say about our political maturity? :Stupid:

----------


## desA

The important thing is that a polarisation process has begun. The ANC's popularity peaked in 2004, it seems.

The EFF will pull the ANC from the left, towards populist policies. The DA will pull the ANC from the right, towards business & investment. This will begin to pull the ANC apart.

The next two elections will be very telling for SA. Right now, if I had a business here, I'd begin looking to move to the W.Cape.

----------


## Dave A

> The majority of people are fed-up with the ANC, but they still voted for them!?? What does that say about our political maturity?


There are fairly significant shifts behind those numbers, though.

I was listening to a discussion about British politics the other day, and given all the issues in play in their politics at the moment, I couldn't help but be struck by the thought that putting a cross in one box is an awfully simplistic way of trying to express your views across a multitude of issues. 

And our electorate faces the same problem. You may support one party's position on one issue, and another party's position on another. So what do you do?
You're pretty much forced to discount the side shows and go where you feel most comfortable overall.

----------


## desA

Excellent comments, Dave.

----------


## Marq

> And our electorate faces the same problem. You may support one party's position on one issue, and another party's position on another. So what do you do?
> You're pretty much forced to discount the side shows and go where you feel most comfortable overall.


For the majority of the electorate in this country its pretty easy. 

The main policy in play was .....do I choose a black party or a white party?
The black guys had the choice - Malema or Zuma.

In the sa political forum on facebook and other reading during the run up, very little was discussed on actual party positions and policies. Every discussion came very quickly back to the black / white issue. There was a contingent of vengeful black racists calling the whities racists and other names and everything related back to apartheid. The majority of users were quiet either condoning the black sentiment or white guys too scared to piss the black guys off. 

The problem seen in this environment appears to be that black guys idea of a debate is actually a position statement followed by a personal attack on the opposition. The white guys mostly offered timid thoughts trying to pussy foot around the issues trying to avoid an outburst of accusations of being called racists. 

So the black guys could say whatever they wanted, which mostly included hate speech and racist remarks, while the white guys discussed the weather and were labelled racist for calling the cloud dark. All related back to the whites in the world of all ages being responsible for apartheid. 

The maturity level and some real input into the policies and positions has a long way to go in this country.

----------


## Justloadit

The take on the black population is that only white people are racists, blacks can not be racists because in their mind racism is white towards black, and not the other way round.

It is time that the whites begin fighting back, or else they will be stamped into oblivion.

----------


## wynn

> The take on the black population is that only white people are racists, blacks can not be racists because in their mind racism is white towards black, and not the other way round.
> 
> It is time that the whites begin fighting back, or else they will be stamped into oblivion.


So would I be 'Racist' if I called a guy a "Black Bigot", knowing he couldn't be racist because he isn't white?

----------


## Marq

Yes - for sure - you are racist even if you called him a black beauty knowing that he wasnt but he has just told you he thinks he is. :Big Grin:

----------


## ians

I hear on the radio that they say the EFF (everything for free) party is not going to last because they don't have the infrastructure etc. Well what they seem to forget is that it was the government who introduced a system called BBEE, which empower the previously dis advantaged and small to medium enterprises. Companys cannot get rid of people because they are ill equipped to perform their duties or don't have resources to perform a task. I am sure the everything for free party will put pressure on government to assist with an "emerging party" with training and resources  :Wink:

----------

